# Brixton chitter-chatter & news Mar 2012



## editor (Mar 1, 2012)

Following on from the Feb 2012 edition - this shiny new thread awaits your Brixton based observations and insights.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 1, 2012)

> Never knew that. FOr some reason, I got the impression yours was a casual job that didn't require the wearing of a suit


 
It was but have a lot more external meetings etc these days so easier and less washing per week


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 1, 2012)

Kanda said:


> It was but have a lot more external meetings etc these days so easier and less washing per week


 
It's good that a brand new thread starts off nicely washed


----------



## gabi (Mar 1, 2012)

wtf


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 2, 2012)

The lido pool is due to begin filling on the 18th and to open to the public four weeks on Sunday (1st April). Men are currently painting the walls and floor, allegedly with water resistent paint this year 

On previous form, we can probably expect a hose pipe ban to begin on the 17th.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 2, 2012)

Went past those new flats in Coldharbour Lane (where the old car park was) today.  Go past regularly, but each time, I just hate them more and more and more. 

Noticed the names on two of the buildings.  Embassy and Printworks Apartments I think they were.  Absolutely horrible, and the yellow entrances - bleurgh!

Surprised Editor's not been up there snapping yet 

Made a point to look at the new Costa in Brixton as well.  It is indeed a strange frontage


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2012)

What's happening at the old Cooltan site on Coldharbour Lane? Something's  being built.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Mar 2, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Made a point to look at the new Costa in Brixton as well. It is indeed a strange frontage


 
It really does look like hoardings - I'm hoping they just haven't finished the windows yet & wanted to open early.
Nero, Starbucks and Costa all on Brixton High Street... and still room for San Marco & all the coffee places in Brixton Market.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 2, 2012)

Ms Ordinary said:


> It really does look like hoardings - I'm hoping they just haven't finished the windows yet & wanted to open early.
> Nero, Starbucks and Costa all on Brixton High Street... and still room for San Marco & all the coffee places in Brixton Market.


 
There are no windows - and can't be  - because the front is one big railway arch!


----------



## gabi (Mar 3, 2012)

Anyone know what was occurring at the academy last night? i live kinda next to it - got home at about 11 to hundreds of hammered teens outside my door.... the bass was still hammering away till 6am... i felt very very old


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 3, 2012)

The internet mentions something called 'UKF Bass Culture Live'.


----------



## han (Mar 3, 2012)

bloody helicopters going round and round and round for ages on Brixton Hill, driving poor hungover Jan mad.

Wah gwan?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 3, 2012)

leanderman said:


> There are no windows - and can't be - because the front is one big railway arch!


 
How come Homelook had windows then?


----------



## Kanda (Mar 3, 2012)

Everywhere I've been in Brixton and Lough Jn I've seen coppers pulling people over, plain clothes too...  Any idea why?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 3, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Everywhere I've been in Brixton and Lough Jn I've seen coppers pulling people over, plain clothes too... Any idea why?


 
A girl raped, a boy stabbed.  Something to do with that maybe?


----------



## Kanda (Mar 3, 2012)

Possibly, New Park rd and Kings avenue too...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 3, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Possibly, New Park rd and Kings avenue too...


 
Helicopter was overhead a while ago.  Maybe the police know the gangs involved and maybe they're from those areas?


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 3, 2012)

That Evergreen trust have reopened their 2nd hand furniture place behind the old tyre place/car wash/car lot etc on the Hill. Haven't had a look yet.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 3, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> That Evergreen trust have reopened their 2nd hand furniture place behind the old tire place/car wash/car lot etc on the Hill. Haven't had a look yet.


 
Have you turned American?


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 3, 2012)

No.    I typed tyre and it highlighted it so I changed it in a moment of confusion.   

I've changed it back now.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 3, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> No.  I typed tyre and it highlighted it so I changed it in a moment of confusion.
> 
> I've changed it back now.


 


_What_ highlighted it?


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 3, 2012)

spell check, minnie.  You've heard of spell check haven't you?  Who or what's spellcheck I don't know.  Google Chrome I suspect.  I didn't ask for it it's just there. 

It doesn't like 'minnie' either.   I can see it's point.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 3, 2012)

Reading you two talking to each other is like an episode of Roger and Val Have Just Got In. Not that I watch Roger and Val Have Just Got In


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 3, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Reading you two talking to each other is like an episode of Roger and Val Have Just Got In. Not that I watch Roger and Val Have Just Got In


 
I don't watch that.   And more to the point minnie probably doesn't either in which case you have opened yourself to a world of pain while you try to explain it to her. 

I love her really.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 3, 2012)

Minnie definitely doesn't watch it. Apart from anything else, it's BBC2 for goodness sake.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 3, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> spell check, minnie. You've heard of spell check haven't you? Who or what's spellcheck I don't know. Google Chrome I suspect. I didn't ask for it it's just there.
> 
> It doesn't like 'minnie' either. I can see it's point.


 
Why don't you turn spellcheck off?  

and why don't you add Minnie to its dictionary?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 3, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I don't watch that. And more to the point minnie probably doesn't either in which case you have opened yourself to a world of pain while you try to explain it to her.
> 
> I love her really.





London_Calling said:


> Minnie definitely doesn't watch it. Apart from anything else, it's BBC2 for goodness sake.


 

Never heard of it.  What is it? 

There's plenty of programmes I watch on BBC


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 3, 2012)

Is that the time? I really must dash .... >


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 3, 2012)

It doesn't bother me that much.  I don't know where it is.   

 I don't want to after all you're _not a proper word_.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 3, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Reading you two talking to each other is like an episode of Roger and Val Have Just Got In. Not that I watch Roger and Val Have Just Got In


 
I've just looked it up



> The opening episode explores the Roger and Val looking for a Hoover guarantee so they can return it to the shop and get a refund. It takes the whole episode just to find it but when they eventually do find it, Val is so happy, she tears it up by mistake and in the last couple minutes of the episode, we see Val cooking the tea and Roger with sellotape sticking the pieces of the guarantee back together.


 
I saw that


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 3, 2012)

Art imitates life:

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/henry-the-hoover-has-lost-his-ability-to-suck.256043/


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 3, 2012)

This has reminded me that I need to find out where my brother got my kindle from as it is inoperative. 

I shall be insisting that no I didn't splash water on it when getting out of the bath.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 3, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> This has reminded me that I need to find out where my brother got my kindle from as it is inoperative.
> 
> I shall be insisting that no I didn't splash water on it when getting out of the bath.


 
So you didn't have it plugged in charging then, whilst reading it in the bath


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 3, 2012)

No.  

And I definitely didn't splash water on it.  No siree bob.  It's a total mystery and I want a replacement.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 3, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> No.
> 
> And I definitely didn't splash water on it. No siree bob. It's a total mystery and I want a replacement.


 
Yes you did, and I'm going to grass you up to Amazon


----------



## leanderman (Mar 4, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> How come Homelook had windows then?



see the Costa thread. There was only a shallow display window, accessible from the street.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 5, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Everywhere I've been in Brixton and Lough Jn I've seen coppers pulling people over, plain clothes too... Any idea why?


 
Looks like it was an angry weekend in Lambeth. 
In fact all over South London - BBC link


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2012)

Looks like things have got so dicey for the Payless store on Coldharbour Lane that they will now only serve people through a tiny hatch in the door.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 8, 2012)

According to Twitter, "Black Block", that documentary dealing with the Genoa G8 Summit, is showing in Brixton and Soho London 24/25 March.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 9, 2012)

Noticed the biggest _witness appeal to murder_ sign outside Editor's place a while ago.  None of those little yellow metal signs, but a huge dot matrix one, that you can't fail to notice, so hopefully it'll do its job


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Noticed the biggest _witness appeal to murder_ sign outside Editor's place a while ago. None of those little yellow metal signs, but a huge dot matrix one, that you can't fail to notice, so hopefully it'll do its job


It's quite heartbreaking having to walk past those when they're right outside your house.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 9, 2012)

editor said:


> It's quite heartbreaking having to walk past those when they're right outside your house.


 
Was heartbreaking just going past it on the bus as you can't fail to notice it, unlike the old yellow signs which you saw so frequently, you stopped noticing them, and I'd imagine drivers would easily miss them

This one really does stand out though so I hope it jogs someone's memory and gets removed as it must be pretty depressing for residents like yourself to have to see it

eta:  Think it must be the first sign I've seen using different colours as well, which is good as it gets it noticed more


----------



## ajdown (Mar 9, 2012)

Normally on the paved area outside the Barrier Block when I go past there's loads of people sitting on the low wall, chatting, drinking, smoking whatever.  As we drove past this evening it was completely empty.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 9, 2012)

Really? How interesting


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 9, 2012)

I noticed today that Brixton Hill seems to have a load of new trees planted. Bit confused though as to why there's a couple that have been planted on pavements. Why on earth has this solitary one been planted on the pavement when all the rest have been planted on Rush Common? It's just taking up pavement space. 



Similarly, a new one has been planted on the pavement outside the fence on Tudor Close. I don't understand the logic. (Didn't get one of the one outside Tudor Close as my arms were weighed down with shopping, but for those of you who aren't familiar with Tudor Close...)



It's not like a bit of greenery is needed outside Tudor Close, so can anyone explain the logic behind planting these trees where they've been planted?


----------



## leanderman (Mar 9, 2012)

You can ask Lambeth's tree section, which probably planted them for Trees for Cities. 

They take tree sites terribly seriously.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 10, 2012)

leanderman said:


> You can ask Lambeth's tree section, which probably planted them for Trees for Cities.
> 
> They take tree sites terribly seriously.


 
I'm all for more trees, but I just can't understand their logic of planting one outside the fence of Tudor Close and on the pavement on the other side of the wall of the Common when all of the other new trees have been planted behind the wall


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 10, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can get a large pane(31 x 40") of glass?. It's for a picture frame, not a window.


----------



## Winot (Mar 10, 2012)

Brixton photo quiz:

Easy - Where in Brixton can this be found?

Difficult - Does anyone know the photographer? Would love to get a print done.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 10, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a large pane(31 x 40") of glass?. It's for a picture frame, not a window.


Without meaning to sound facetious, the answer is a picture framing shop.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 10, 2012)

Winot said:


> Brixton photo quiz:
> 
> Easy - Where in Brixton can this be found?
> 
> Difficult - Does anyone know the photographer? Would love to get a print done.


 
No idea

Brixton Rec?


----------



## leanderman (Mar 10, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> No idea
> 
> Brixton Rec?



the bricks do suggest the rec


----------



## Winot (Mar 10, 2012)

Yup, the Rec, on the pushchair/wheelchair ramp.

Anyone know who the photographer is?

I would ask at the Rec, but as they tend to look flummoxed when I ask basic questions about their own business I thought I might have more joy here.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 10, 2012)

Where's my prize?


----------



## Winot (Mar 10, 2012)

No prize for the easy part.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Mar 11, 2012)

There is a glass shop just behind clapham north tube station


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 11, 2012)

is it as warm out today as yesterday?


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 11, 2012)

Warmer, bigger, stronger, faster. Raah!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 11, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> is it as warm out today as yesterday?


 
If you'd read my weather forecast 

and it's going to be nice for the next few days at least


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm off to find a pub that might have some sunshine in the garden


----------



## teuchter (Mar 13, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Went past those new flats in Coldharbour Lane (where the old car park was) today. Go past regularly, but each time, I just hate them more and more and more.
> 
> Noticed the names on two of the buildings. Embassy and Printworks Apartments I think they were. Absolutely horrible, and the yellow entrances - bleurgh!


 
I would mention that this is really a matter for the Camberwell chitter-chatter thread and indeed it has already been discussed there.

But yes, I agree with you that they are pretty bad.

I believe they got a 6-year old to design the facade using some crayons.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 13, 2012)

teuchter said:


> I would mention that this is really a matter for the Camberwell chitter-chatter thread and indeed it has already been discussed there.
> 
> But yes, I agree with you that they are pretty bad.
> 
> I believe they got a 6-year old to design the facade using some crayons.


 
Well I never really consider Coldharbour Lane as Camberwell until it reaches the end


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 14, 2012)

Any suggestions for a jeweller type person to change a fiddly battery in a watch?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 14, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Any suggestions for a jeweller type person to change a fiddly battery in a watch?


 
Stuart in the market.  That's who people recommended to me when my watch died.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 14, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Any suggestions for a jeweller type person to change a fiddly battery in a watch?


 
Does it need to be a jeweller?  Stuart the Watchman on Popes Road could probably do it.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheers - has his front got a name ('Stuart the Watchman'?)


----------



## colacubes (Mar 14, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Cheers - has his front got a name ('Stuart the Watchman'?)


 
It's actually a mobile stall on the market itself rather than a shop.  It's the very last stall as you walk up Popes Road before you get to the Rec.  Loads of watches and batteries in it and I think he's got a sign on the front but you really can't miss it.  But, I'd leave it till tomorrow unless you're heading out now as it's half day on the market on Wednesdays and they all pack up about 1.30pm/2pm ish.

Stuart is a lovely man btw


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 14, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Cheers - has his front got a name ('Stuart the Watchman'?)


 
I came to him from the side so didn't notice 

He's under a railway bridge


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 14, 2012)

That's a bind - Google street view doesn't wiz up the market end.

(((21st century problems)))

Right I'm orf to find Stuart...

eta: Oh, ok, thnak you both!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 14, 2012)

nipsla said:


> It's actually a mobile stall on the market itself rather than a shop. It's the very last stall as you walk up Popes Road before you get to the Rec. Loads of watches and batteries in it and I think he's got a sign on the front but you really can't miss it. But, I'd leave it till tomorrow unless you're heading out now as it's half day on the market on Wednesdays and they all pack up about 1.30pm/2pm ish.
> 
> Stuart is a lovely man btw


 
and he charges a hell of a lot less than the £10 the shop my watch came from wanted to charge me


----------



## colacubes (Mar 14, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> That's a bind - Google street view doesn't wiz up the market end.
> 
> (((21st century problems)))
> 
> ...


 
If you can't find him just ask one of the other market stall holders as they all know him.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 14, 2012)

Turns out Stuart didn't go to work today. Found a jewellers in Brixton Station Road - no 9, a lovely man called Richard went to huge lengths to sort me out. Very cheap - had to tip him I felt embarrassed.

Works perfectly - highly recommended.

Thanks for your help though, ladies!


----------



## colacubes (Mar 14, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Turns out Stuart didn't go to work today. Found a jewellers in Brixton Station Road - no 9, a lovely man called Richard went to huge lengths to sort me out. Very cheap - had to tip him I felt embarrassed.
> 
> Works perfectly - highly recommended.
> 
> Thanks for your help though, ladies!


 
Glad you found someone.  I wasn't sure whether he worked on Wednesday's due to the half day.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 14, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a large pane(31 x 40") of glass?. It's for a picture frame, not a window.


there's a picture framing shop in herne hill near the station. there's also a glazier round the corner on dulwich road selling all types of glass. and one of those photocopy shops on coldharbour lane sell a few picture frames.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 15, 2012)

Brixton on BBC3 just now.


----------



## ajdown (Mar 15, 2012)

Bit foggy this morning innum?


----------



## Greebo (Mar 15, 2012)

ajdown said:


> Bit foggy this morning innum?


It certainly is.  I can get the dinosaurs in the mist photos at last.


----------



## Chilavert (Mar 15, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Brixton on BBC3 just now.


In what context Quimy?


----------



## madolesance (Mar 15, 2012)

Coach and Horse's undergoing a restoration outside and a transformation inside to turn it into a gastro pub possibly to called 'Market House'.
The outside does look great with all the stone work cleaned up.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 15, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> In what context Quimy?


 
Oh, it was the don't tell the bride programme.   I wasn't watching it you understand, it was on after some programme I had flicked onto but was ignoring in favour of surfing the internets.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2012)

madolesance said:


> Coach and Horse's undergoing a restoration outside and a transformation inside to turn it into a gastro pub possibly to called 'Market House'.
> The outside does look great with all the stone work cleaned up.


where's the coach and horses?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2012)

That's the first one on Coldharbour Lane on the opposite side of the Albert isn't it?  (I think)


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2012)

isn't that the living bar?


----------



## Winot (Mar 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That's the first one on Coldharbour Lane on the opposite side of the Albert isn't it? (I think)


 
Yes.  The old Living bar.  It's being revamped by the people who run the Satay Bar.


----------



## gabi (Mar 15, 2012)

coach and horses is up acre lane i think, near clapham


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2012)

oh yeah, the cyclists' pub. it did ring a bell


----------



## peterkro (Mar 15, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Oh, it was the don't tell the bride programme. I wasn't watching it you understand, it was on after some programme I had flicked onto but was ignoring in favour of surfing the internets.


Strangely enough I watched it after a recommendation from some eejit on the internet.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 15, 2012)

peterkro said:


> Strangely enough I watched it after a recommendation from some eejit on the internet.


 

 

I never suffer alone.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 15, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> oh yeah, the cyclists' pub. it did ring a bell


 
Is that how you know it? You can blame the Trinity Arms for that...


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> Is that how you know it? You can blame the Trinity Arms for that...


it's jam packed with cyclists every time i pass it. what's it to do with the trinity?


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 15, 2012)

Cos the Trinity barred the cyclists for being 'too loud' about 4 years ago. Steve at the C&H embraced them with open arms and deodorant.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2012)

the old manager, fergal, had a bit of a stick up his arse. he didn't like me and my mates swearing at the bar. we hadn't even realised we'd been swearing!


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes, I wasn't exactly popular with him either. I remained barred for about a year even when I wasn't on a bicycle.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 15, 2012)

gabi said:


> coach and horses is up acre lane i think, near clapham


 
So both places are being done up?


----------



## madolesance (Mar 15, 2012)

N





leanderman said:


> So both places are being done up?


 
Not as far I am aware. Just the Coach and Horse's on Coldharbour La. and the corner of Electric La.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2012)

There IS no Coach and Horse's on CHL


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> There IS no Coach and Horse's on CHL


 
That's like saying there's no George Canning or George IV


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2012)

Well there isn't if you're being a pedantic knob


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## Rushy (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2012)

'restaurant'


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 16, 2012)

The Coach and Horses sign doesn't look like a coach or a horse


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> The Coach and Horses sign doesn't look like a coach or a horse


Is that a 1970s revamp of the Trumans logo?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

editor said:


> Is that a 1970s revamp of the Trumans logo?


 
I'm thinking it's definitely a brewery logo and had just looked up Courage before you posted this, but it ain't Courage


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

Doesn't look like Trumans


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Doesn't look like Trumans


Some breweries got all experimental with their logos, so I'm thinking that's what may have happened here.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

Doesn't look like Watneys or Sam Smith's either


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

editor said:


> Some breweries got all experimental with their logos, so I'm thinking that's what may have happened here.


 
Possibly.  Can't even find a proper one for Watney's


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

Bollocks, I'm not going through this lot!

Although I reckon if you can remember the big breweries from decades ago, you'll stumble upon it.  Too many smaller, independent breweries nowadays

http://www.breweries.org.uk/brewindex.html


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 16, 2012)

My first reaction was  feathers - like you sometimes get with a 'Prince of Wales' - but it was only a thought...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> My first reaction was feathers - like you sometimes get with a 'Prince of Wales' - but it was only a thought...


 
Was the first thing I googled


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

I somehow don't think it's the Welbeck Abbey Brewery in Nottingham though


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 16, 2012)

Great minds thi... no, forget it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Great minds thi... no, forget it.


 
yes?  Please continue


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> yes? Please continue


meagre minds seldom differ


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> meagre minds seldom differ


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

What about a pub company like Scottish and Newcastle (it's not their logo) but one of the others that were big back in the day?


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2012)

Ah, I've found out that it was indeed a Truman pub. 
http://trumanhanburybuxton.tumblr.com/post/216989576/the-coach-horses-443-coldharbour-lane-london


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

Another new convenience store on Brixton Hill apparently, located where that Bazaar Bazaar shop was (next to Poleo Dry Cleaners)

How many more do we need? 

That shop on the corner (the old second-hand shop that became a sort of shop which I can't describe) is now also sitting empty.


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2012)

http://www.breweryhistory.com/Defunct/Pics/LondonSW9Coach&H.htm


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

editor said:


> Ah, I've found out that it was indeed a Truman pub.
> http://trumanhanburybuxton.tumblr.com/post/216989576/the-coach-horses-443-coldharbour-lane-london


 

Bastard! How come there's so little of its logo about then? 

or is that a logo for something else?

eta:  Oval logo, so it *is *the logo.  Must have been one of their experimental ones as you suggested


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Bastard! How come there's so little of its logo about then?
> 
> or is that a logo for something else?


As soon as I saw it, I thought it was the Truman's logo although I'm not sure how I know that!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

editor said:


> As soon as I saw it, I thought it was the Truman's logo although I'm not sure how I know that!


 
Too much time in pubs obviously!

I think probably years ago, with so many pubs being tied in, we probably got so used to seeing the big ones (ie. Watneys, Courage, Sam Smith's etc.) without even realising their logos had branded themselves into our psyche 

They brainwashed us


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

Anyway, glad you found it, 'cos I hadn't even got halfway through the alphabet on here and was near to giving up 

http://www.breweries.org.uk/brewindex.html


----------



## fortyplus (Mar 16, 2012)

The pub on Clapham Park Road is the Acre Tavern. Opposite the Clock House, some way past the late Duke of Wellington opposite the Hope and Anchor. And yes, the Coach and Horses is opposite the Albert on Coldharbour Lane.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> The pub on Clapham Park Road is the Acre Tavern. Opposite the Clock House, some way past the late Duke of Wellington opposite the Hope and Anchor. And yes, the Coach and Horses is opposite the Albert on Coldharbour Lane.


 
and The Hope used to be in Brixton Water Lane but it wasn't attached by an Anchor


----------



## fortyplus (Mar 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and The Hope used to be in Brixton Water Lane but it wasn't attached by an Anchor


And is now, apparently on another thread, breastfeeding pub of the year. Playing this game down Lyham Road would be quite a challenge.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> And is now, apparently on another thread, breastfeeding pub of the year. Playing this game down Lyham Road would be quite a challenge.


 
Would be fun


----------



## boohoo (Mar 20, 2012)

So what's going on in central Brixton? Closed off with bikes on the ground - air ambulance was out - this was around 10am.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 20, 2012)

boohoo said:


> So what's going on in central Brixton? Closed off with bikes on the ground - air ambulance was out - this was around 10am.


 
Bike and motorbike collided at the junction of Stockwell Road and Brixton Road this morning. Must have been nasty if the air ambulance was there 

That junction is a fucking nightmare for people turning left without signalling and ignoring the advanced stop box for bikes


----------



## boohoo (Mar 20, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Bike and motorbike collided at the junction of Stockwell Road and Brixton Road this morning. Must have been nasty if the air ambulance was there
> 
> That junction is a fucking nightmare for people turning left without signalling and ignoring the advanced stop box for bikes


 
 Road is still closed.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 20, 2012)

boohoo said:


> Road is still closed.


 
It was reported about 9am (I went round the back way because of it) so must be really bad if still closed


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 20, 2012)

I wondered why I kept seeing loads of wrong bus numbers on Herne Hill Lane.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 20, 2012)

http://www.yourlocalguardian.co.uk/...__17__rushed_to_hospital_after_road_accident/


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 20, 2012)

There was a bus and a motorbike, and a pedestrian - no idea what happened, but didn't look good


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 20, 2012)

I treated myself to lunch at Kaosarn today. It was well lush and the ladies in there are very nice and couldn't be more helpful. 
Then I went to Brixton Wholefoods.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 20, 2012)

What did you have?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 20, 2012)

Lamb mussaman - the sauce made me moan indecently, making the Spanish lady next to me stir in her chair a little bit. Wanted to have the pork skewers and the battered veg things I saw but they were out of the pork and I'm supposed to be restricting my consumption of fatty things. Says he who has a kilo of pork belly in his fridge.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 20, 2012)

ta, good review, it's still on my list of places to go and try... maybe next month I'll get there


----------



## Kanda (Mar 20, 2012)

Another cyclist down on Brixton Hill near White Horse


----------



## Badgers (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 20, 2012)

FFS


----------



## OpalFruit (Mar 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Lamb mussaman - the sauce made me moan indecently, making the Spanish lady next to me stir in her chair a little bit.


 
This made me LOL


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 21, 2012)

Hope they're ok. 

The Summer Cyclists are now officially out. I've never had to shout at so many inept people as I had to this morning. Almost as bad as car drivers for their sense of self worth and urge to get to the next set of red lights as soon as possible. 

And cyclists, please note that gym lycra when worn on a bike makes it go sheer on your arse. It's really unattractive for the person behind you.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## gabi (Mar 21, 2012)

apologies for the mash link to a very sad subject. but there's a lot of truth in it.

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/society/bikes-and-cars-fundamentally-incompatible-201202104884/


----------



## gabi (Mar 21, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> The Summer Cyclists are now officially out. I've never had to shout at so many inept people as I had to this morning. Almost as bad as car drivers for their sense of self worth and urge to get to the next set of red lights as soon as possible.
> 
> And cyclists, please note that gym lycra when worn on a bike makes it go sheer on your arse. It's really unattractive for the person behind you.


 
As a very occasional cyclist I can only assume you're one of the anal cunts on a bike designed for a fucking velodrome barking orders at others as you try to break the land/speed record to get to your desk? 

That lot are far far worse than any driver, and that includes white van men.


----------



## uk benzo (Mar 21, 2012)

gabi said:


> As a very occasional cyclist I can only assume you're one of the anal cunts on a bike designed for a fucking velodrome barking orders at others as you try to break the land/speed record to get to your desk?
> 
> That lot are far far worse than any driver, and that includes white van men.


 
I agree that aggressive drivers are still number 1 in the danger ranking, but this week I've had 3 close calls with summer cyclists not looking as they crossed my path. And I use a fold-up bike, so I travel at a snails-pace.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 21, 2012)

gabi said:


> As a very occasional cyclist I can only assume you're one of the anal cunts on a bike designed for a fucking velodrome barking orders at others as you try to break the land/speed record to get to your desk?
> 
> That lot are far far worse than any driver, and that includes white van men.


 
Ha! Ooh you've got your lycra knickers in a twist haven't you?

I'm not one of those people you describe, and to be honest I don't recognise your simplistic description. I like a pleasant pootle to work most of the time; and given today was a beautiful morning, it wasn't the time to be wanting to be a Tour de Wanker.

This doesn't allow the summer cyclists to think that because there's a queue of traffic in front of them, jumping up on to the pavement and then getting in the way of pedestrians simply to get to the front of the queue at the lights is the right answer. So there was me shouting "Are you a child?" at them. 

Nor is riding through the zebra crossing on Atlantic Road ok when a frail old lady with a walking stick is trying to cross (this was done by cars and cyclists alike), so me shouting 'why don't you fucking stop?' at both car drivers and cyclists whilst trying to shield the unfortunate woman doesn't fit your blinkered view either. 

Summer cyclists are the same as brainless tube commuters, except they've been to Halfords.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 21, 2012)

London_Calling said:


>


 
Less Benny and more


----------



## Crispy (Mar 21, 2012)

Actually live in Brixton now (if I walk down the correct side of the hill ) so can justify posting on these threads again.


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Actually live in Brixton now (if I walk down the correct side of the hill ) so can justify posting on these threads again.


SW9? Or the lesser SW2?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 21, 2012)

This polarisation of road users is getting tiresome.
Some people are inconsiderate, selfish and reckless and they can be either car drivers, lorry drivers, motorcyclists, cyclists or pedestrians. Their mode of transport doesn't cause this bad behaviour, the individuals do, so enough already with this stupid mudslinging.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 21, 2012)

editor said:


> SW9? Or the lesser SW2?


 
and East or West side?


----------



## colacubes (Mar 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> This polarisation of road users is getting tiresome.
> Some people are inconsiderate, selfish and reckless and they can be either car drivers, lorry drivers, motorcyclists, cyclists or pedestrians. Their mode of transport doesn't cause this bad behaviour, the individuals do, so enough already with this stupid mudslinging.


 
I was about to post the very same thing


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2012)

I had a cyclist crash into the back of my Boris Bike yesterday as I turned left - and the little fucker tried to blame me for "swerving around the road" - as in "clearly indicating left and taking a clean line". Stupid fuck. Mind you he was a courier on a particularly crappy bike: so bad in fact that I took pleasure in accelerating past him and taking the piss out of his crappy steed and his shite riding skills later on. 

This wasn't in Brixton mind as fucking shitface TfL/Boris won't give us Barclays Bikes.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 21, 2012)

editor said:


> SW9? Or the lesser SW2?


SW2.
tbh, it's closer to Streatham, but a bucket of water tipped on the nearest main road would drain towards Brixton, so I'm sticking with it


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 21, 2012)

Crispy said:


> SW2.
> tbh, it's closer to Streatham, but a bucket of piss tipped on the nearest main road would drain towards Brixton, so I'm sticking with it


 
That's not nice 

Which side?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That's not nice
> 
> Which side?


East


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 21, 2012)

Crispy said:


> East


 
That's the good side (assuming I'm getting my directions correct)


----------



## Crispy (Mar 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That's the good side (assuming I'm getting my directions correct)


Towards Brockwell Park.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 21, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Towards Brockwell Park.


 
Oh, so almost in Tulse Hill then?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Oh, so almost in Tulse Hill then?


----------



## Kanda (Mar 21, 2012)

All this SW2/SW9 which side of the Hill thing is utter fucking bollocks. Juvenile even, stupid one-upmanship...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 21, 2012)

Kanda said:


> All this SW2/SW9 which side of the Hill thing is utter fucking bollocks. Juvenile even, stupid one-upmanship...


 
It's a running joke Kanda


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 21, 2012)

Brixton is big and incorporates parts of Stockwell, Camberwell, Herne Hill and Streatham. There are no official borders and no one postcode that covers the whole area. I think this is the most reasonable position to adopt on this matter.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Brixton is big and incorporates parts of Stockwell, Camberwell, Herne Hill and Streatham. There are no official borders and no one postcode that covers the whole area. *I think this is the most reasonable position to adopt on this matter.*




Reasonable isn't fun


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2012)

_Herne Hill_? Have you lost your mind?!


----------



## Greebo (Mar 21, 2012)

Crispy said:


>


Nothing wrong with Tulse Hill - as long as you mean the road, not the cluster of shops near the station.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Reasonable isn't fun


And he left out Tulse Hill!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 21, 2012)

I have no problem with Tulse Hill.  Some of my best friends live in Tulse Hill

*cough cough*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 21, 2012)

Greebo said:


> And he left out Tulse Hill!


 
I'd pull him on that


----------



## Kanda (Mar 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's a running joke Kanda


 
Jokes are funny...


----------



## Greebo (Mar 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'd pull him on that


I don't think that'd be a good idea.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 21, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Jokes are funny...


 
It's the type of joke that only certain people get


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 21, 2012)

Tulse Hill isn't an area, it's a road between Brixton and West Norwood.
It may have a station but it ain't a 'place'


----------



## Crispy (Mar 21, 2012)

I am glad to have resurected this important debate


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 21, 2012)

editor said:


> _Herne Hill_? Have you lost your mind?!


No - the area along Dulwich Road, opposite Brockwell Park is a grey area innit.
Could be either/or.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Tulse Hill isn't an area, it's a road between Brixton and West Norwood.
> It may have a station but it ain't a 'place'


It's also a hill in it's own right, with the road running up and down it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Tulse Hill isn't an area, it's a road between Brixton and West Norwood.
> It may have a station but it ain't a 'place'


 
and West Norwood definitely ain't Brixton


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 21, 2012)

Greebo said:


> It's also a hill in it's own right, with the road running up and down it.


That's what I said - it's a hill that connects Brixton to West Norwood


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and West Norwood definitely ain't Brixton


I didn't say it was - none of it borders on Brixton


----------



## Crispy (Mar 21, 2012)

http://boundaries.tomtaylor.co.uk/#44369


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I didn't say it was - none of it borders on Brixton


 
I know you didn't.  I was just pointing it out to any West Notwood people who might be confused


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 21, 2012)

Crispy said:


> http://boundaries.tomtaylor.co.uk/#44369


That's ace that. I saw a map like this, presumably part of the same project, about Dalston. Very interesting.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> That's ace that. I saw a map like this, presumably part of the same project, about Dalston. Very interesting.


 
and there's an area known as Stockwell West?!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and there's an area known as Stockwell West?!


If enough estate agents or humans think so, then there must be


----------



## Greebo (Mar 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and there's an area known as Stockwell West?!


Where would have such a bad rep that estate agents would prefer to pretend it's part of Stockwell?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 21, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Where would have such a bad rep that estate agents would prefer to pretend it's part of Stockwell?


 
It's on this map

http://boundaries.tomtaylor.co.uk/#13978


----------



## Crispy (Mar 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> That's ace that. I saw a map like this, presumably part of the same project, about Dalston. Very interesting.


http://boundaries.tomtaylor.co.uk/#20089422


----------



## Greebo (Mar 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's on this map
> 
> http://boundaries.tomtaylor.co.uk/#13978


Mad!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 21, 2012)

Stockwell has a good rep now. Well, parts of it. There are some very expensive houses on the area to the right hand side of Stockwell Road, as you walk from Brixton.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 21, 2012)

All them cafes for the yuppies to drink and dine in


----------



## boohoo (Mar 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Tulse Hill isn't an area, it's a road between Brixton and West Norwood.
> It may have a station but it ain't a 'place'


 
It is an area - I went to School in Tulse Hill - and it is a hill as Greebo said.


----------



## boohoo (Mar 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and there's an area known as Stockwell West?!


 
So that's the area of Landor Road and it's offshoots. Should be called Babilon (an older name).


----------



## boohoo (Mar 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Stockwell has a good rep now. Well, parts of it. There are some very expensive houses on the area to the right hand side of Stockwell Road, as you walk from Brixton.


 
There have always been very expensive houses in Stockwell. Some have swimming pools behind them - all the kids have nannies and go to private schools. (Stockwell Park Conservation area)


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 21, 2012)

boohoo said:


> It is an area - I went to School in Tulse Hill - and it is a hill as Greebo said.


Well it's a very small area and most of it is in Brixton. Or perceived to be at least.


----------



## gabi (Mar 21, 2012)

I recently moved into a pretty decent block of 'mansions' just up stockwell rd. poshest place ive lived


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 21, 2012)

boohoo said:


> So that's the area of Landor Road and it's offshoots. Should be called Babilon (an older name).


 
Not to far from the Trinity is it?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 21, 2012)

boohoo said:


> It is an area - I went to School in Tulse Hill - and it is a hill as Greebo said.


 
but it's not a very steep hill, same as Brixton Hill


----------



## boohoo (Mar 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> but it's not a very steep hill, same as Brixton Hill


 
I wouldn't like to cycle up it - it's steep enough. And it is a hill - the views are proper.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 21, 2012)

Lol Babilon.
Probs not a great idea for a place name. Is that why the Greenleaf shut down? There were cops everywhere


----------



## boohoo (Mar 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Well it's a very small area and most of it is in Brixton. Or perceived to be at least.


 
No - which bit is in Brixton? I get bored of Brixton encroaching on everything.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 21, 2012)

boohoo said:


> I wouldn't like to cycle up it - it's steep enough. And it is a hill - the views are proper.


 
I don't even like walking up Brixton Hill.  It's such a gradual incline, but your legs feel it


----------



## boohoo (Mar 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Not to far from the Trinity is it?


 
Well Landor road goes between Clapham north and Stockwell (top of Sydney Road). One side of roads runs up to the railway track, the other to Clapham Road. It was the land of the duke of Bedford - hence the pub at Clapham North called the Bedford. It was the breeding ground of the Stockwell Stallion. And the area by that was the Circle bar (junction of Clapham road and Union Road) was called Babilon on an old map.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 21, 2012)

boohoo said:


> Well Landor road goes between Clapham north and Stockwell (top of Sydney Road). One side of roads runs up to the railway track, the other to Clapham Road. It was the land of the duke of Bedford - hence the pub at Clapham North called the Bedford. It was the breeding ground of the Stockwell Stallion. *And the area by that was the Circle bar (junction of Clapham road and Union Road) was called Babilon on an old map.*


 

Do estate agents know that yet?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 21, 2012)

The hills of South London are hard to visualise cos they are so built up. In my mind, Tulse Hill isn't a proper hill as it keeps going up to South Norwood, before going back down again. In some way, I can only imagine it as a hill if it peaks. So by that reasoning, Brixton and Streatham Hills aren't really separate hills, but two slopes of the same hill. Herne Hill is a proper hill, but Denmark Hill only leads up to Herne Hill, so is technically a slope rather than a hill. 
I appreciate, though, that this is an incredibly subjective matter, and there are no true rights or wrongs.
Anyway, gotta go. A doctor is about to slice into my eyelids at King's. In Denmark Slope.


----------



## boohoo (Mar 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Do estate agents know that yet?


 
The bit behind the tube station was called Paradise Fields and is commemorated in the street name - hopefully if they ever do a development around there they could call it Paradise or Paradise housing or some such overblown name.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> The hills of South London are hard to visualise cos they are so built up. In my mind, Tulse Hill isn't a proper hill as it keeps going up to South Norwood, before going back down again. In some way, I can only imagine it as a hill if it peaks. So by that reasoning, Brixton and Streatham Hills aren't really separate hills, but two slopes of the same hill. Herne Hill is a proper hill, but Denmark Hill only leads up to Herne Hill, so is technically a slope rather than a hill.
> I appreciate, though, that this is an incredibly subjective matter, and there are no true rights or wrongs.
> Anyway, gotta go. A doctor is about to slice into eyelids at King's. In Denmark Slope.


 
Now, is one side of KCH in Herne Hill and the other in Brixton, or are both sides in Camberwell?


----------



## boohoo (Mar 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> The hills of South London are hard to visualise cos they are so built up. In my mind, Tulse Hill isn't a proper hill as it keeps going up to South Norwood, before going back down again. In some way, I can only imagine it as a hill if it peaks. So by that reasoning, Brixton and Streatham Hills aren't really separate hills, but two slopes of the same hill. Herne Hill is a proper hill, but Denmark Hill only leads up to Herne Hill, so is technically a slope rather than a hill.
> I appreciate, though, that this is an incredibly subjective matter, and there are no true rights or wrongs.
> Anyway, gotta go. A doctor is about to slice into eyelids at King's. In Denmark Slope.


 
I know exactly what you mean about this. I would like to see a map of the topography of the area to see how the peaks fit in with each other. (There are also other hills near Denmark Hill such as Dog Kennel Hill and Champion Hill) 

Hope the doctors goes well...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 21, 2012)

boohoo said:


> The bit behind the tube station was called Paradise Fields and is commemorated in the street name - hopefully if they ever do a development around there they could call it Paradise or Paradise housing or some such overblown name.


 
All the yuppies would flock there only to discover it's not all it's cracked up to be


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 21, 2012)

boohoo said:


> No - which bit is in Brixton? I get bored of Brixton encroaching on everything.


All the streets that flank Tulse Hill (the road) are Brixton to me. It's only the hub of streets around the station and the A205 that feel like Tulse Hill/notBrixton. The Elm Park Tavern feels well Brixton. Tulse Hill doesn't have a strong enough feel to it to call it an actual area.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Anyway, gotta go. A doctor is about to slice into my eyelids at King's. In Denmark Slope.


 
PS:  Good luck.  Hope you don't have to wait too long.  Gets very hot in some parts of King's


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 21, 2012)

boohoo said:


> I know exactly what you mean about this. I would like to see a map of the topography of the area to see how the peaks fit in with each other. (There are also other hills near Denmark Hill such as Dog Kennel Hill and Champion Hill)
> 
> Hope the doctors goes well...


All those 'hills' are just streets on the same hill I think, so should also be retitled Slopes or Inclines. Red Post Hill too. And then there's Blanchedowne


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> All those 'hills' are just streets on the same hill I think, so should also be retitled Slopes or Inclines. Red Post Hill too. And then there's Blanchedowne


 
I have fond memories of Red Post Hill as my granddad used to live off there


----------



## boohoo (Mar 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> All the streets that flank Tulse Hill (the road) are Brixton to me. It's only the hub of streets around the station and the A205 that feel like Tulse Hill/notBrixton. The Elm Park Tavern feels well Brixton. Tulse Hill doesn't have a strong enough feel to it to call it an actual area.


 
See  I see Tulse hill as beginning around the petrol station going up the hill, it extents across Upper Tulse Hill almost to Brixton Hill. It goes along Brockwell Park on Trinity Rise and along Norwood Road to the train Station. I suppose my sense of it is different because I went to School there. 

Elm Park Tavern Is Brixton Hill which is a different breed from Brixton.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 21, 2012)

boohoo said:


> See I see Tulse hill as beginning around the petrol station going up the hill, it extents across Upper Tulse Hill almost to Brixton Hill. It goes along Brockwell Park on Trinity Rise and along Norwood Road to the train Station. I suppose my sense of it is different because I went to School there.
> 
> Elm Park Tavern Is Brixton Hill which is a different breed from Brixton.


 
That's pretty much as I see Tulse Hil, but starting more at the Tulse Hill Estate


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 21, 2012)

Nah, I have friends who live one of the streets that runs between Tulse Hill and Elm Park and that's definitely Brixton to me. And I would go as far to assert that Brixton Hill is, like Tulse Hill, merely a subset of Brixton.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Nah, I have friends who live one of the streets that runs between Tulse Hill and Elm Park and that's definitely Brixton to me. And I would go as far to assert that Brixton Hill is, like Tulse Hill, merely a subset of Brixton.


 
and where is the oldest property in Brixton eh?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 21, 2012)

Here's a map that has good contours for London: http://www8.garmin.com/cgi-bin/mapg...=600&h=450&d=2&k=0&sc=1&smap.x=364&smap.y=125

Herne Hill is very definitely an isolated hill, worthy of the name. It slopes down on all sides, to Dulwich, Camberwell and HH station.
Brixton/Streatham Hill is more of a peninsular of the Crystal Palace ridge. Once you've climbed it, it is possible to carry on and climb further up to Crystal Palace without going back down again. It is not a proper hill.
Interestingly, Tulse Hill does have an isolated peak, but it is to the East of the main road and railway. This is not The Tulse Hill that people might speak of, but it is the only true hill in Tulse Hill.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and where is the oldest property in Brixton eh?


 
Isn't it Southside bar on the Hill?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 21, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Isn't it Southside bar on the Hill?


 
No, a bit further along and behind... sort of

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/NR/rdonly...320FA/0/RushCommonAndBrixtonHillAppraisal.pdf


----------



## Dan U (Mar 21, 2012)

saw this in twitter

Brixton: Excavation work has uncovered an unexploded World War II bomb. Plato Road closed at Acre Lane via @*BBCTravelAlert*:


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 21, 2012)

Could be any size I suppose...


----------



## Kanda (Mar 21, 2012)

Danger UXB on Acre Lane...

http://www.brixtonblog.com/reports-of-unexploded-bomb-in-acre-lane-brixton/


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2012)

Fucking hell


----------



## leanderman (Mar 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That's pretty much as I see Tulse Hil, but starting more at the Tulse Hill Estate


 
Though, for the council, Tulse Hill ward is the east side of Brixton Hill road, while Brixton Hill ward is to the west, the prison side.

Thus, in a way, putting Leander Road in Tulse Hill


----------



## Crispy (Mar 21, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Fucking hell


WELCOME TO URBAN SEVENTY FIVE

ETA: appropriate if post in response to 3 page neighbourhood debate. inappropriate if in response to UXD


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 21, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Danger UXB on Acre Lane...
> 
> http://www.brixtonblog.com/reports-of-unexploded-bomb-in-acre-lane-brixton/


 
I went passed this on the bus around 5.30, yikes!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 21, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Danger UXB on Acre Lane...
> 
> http://www.brixtonblog.com/reports-of-unexploded-bomb-in-acre-lane-brixton/


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Brixton is big and incorporates parts of Stockwell, Camberwell, Herne Hill and Streatham. There are no official borders and no one postcode that covers the whole area. I think this is the most reasonable position to adopt on this matter.


If you read "Brixton: The History of a Name", the quintessential and authoratative guide written by the Brixton Society (and available in the Minet Library) you'll find the original "Brixton Hundred" actually covered a huge area reaching as far as Merton in the south - practically half of south London.

You would all do well to read it 

It's only about 16 pages long.....


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 21, 2012)

Brixton is not a place.  It's a state of mind.


----------



## boohoo (Mar 21, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Brixton is not a place. It's a state of mind.


 
as is Brickers...


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 21, 2012)

I nearly wrote brickers.  It was a hard choice.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2012)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:
			
		

> I went passed this on the bus around 5.30, yikes!!



I did too and lived to tell the take. Blitz spirit in action.


----------



## EastEnder (Mar 21, 2012)

editor said:


> SW9? Or the lesser SW2?


I assume by "lesser" you mean lower, in which case you are quite correct, SW2 is indeed further south than SW9. Personally I don't like to point out how much of SW9 is in Stockwell & Clapham, and other less culturally fortunate areas. The SW9 Brixtonites cannot be held accountable for their dubious associations, I for one am happy to welcome our uncivilised brethren into the fold, one should not blame the individual for an accident of geography. I welcome Crispy into the bosom of true Brixton, and hope that the, understandably, frustrated SW9'ers can put aside their insecurities and do the same.


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2012)

EastEnder said:


> I assume by "lesser" you mean lower, in which case you are quite correct, SW2 is indeed further south than SW9. Personally I don't like to point out how much of SW9 is in Stockwell & Clapham, and other less culturally fortunate areas. The SW9 Brixtonites cannot be held accountable for their dubious associations, I for one am happy to welcome our uncivilised brethren into the fold, one should not blame the individual for an accident of geography. I welcome Crispy into the bosom of true Brixton, and hope that the, understandably, frustrated SW9'ers can put aside their insecurities and do the same.


How do you find travelling to and from the Brixton SW2 tube station? Oh, hang on, It doesn't exist!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 21, 2012)

editor said:


> How do you find travelling to and from the Brixton SW2 tube station? Oh, hang on, It doesn't exist!


 
Well neither did the SW9 one decades ago


----------



## eroom (Mar 22, 2012)

Unrelatedly, heard from the builders that the new playground in Brockwell Park isn't going to open till early May now. Problems with the grass... (write your own punchlines).

Relatedly - what's the hill in Brockwell Park called? It's a proper hill in my book... is it Brockwell Hill?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 22, 2012)

eroom said:


> Relatedly - what's the hill in Brockwell Park called? It's a proper hill in my book... is it Brockwell Hill?


I would be staggered - gobsmacked, even - were it not so.
And yes, it's a proper hill, sloping down on all sides


----------



## boohoo (Mar 22, 2012)

eroom said:


> Unrelatedly, heard from the builders that the new playground in Brockwell Park isn't going to open till early May now. Problems with the grass... (write your own punchlines).
> 
> Relatedly - what's the hill in Brockwell Park called? It's a proper hill in my book... is it Brockwell Hill?


 
I was wondering that myself - never came across a name


----------



## boohoo (Mar 22, 2012)

EastEnder said:


> I assume by "lesser" you mean lower, in which case you are quite correct, SW2 is indeed further south than SW9. Personally I don't like to point out how much of SW9 is in Stockwell & Clapham, and other less culturally fortunate areas. The SW9 Brixtonites cannot be held accountable for their dubious associations, I for one am happy to welcome our uncivilised brethren into the fold, one should not blame the individual for an accident of geography. I welcome Crispy into the bosom of true Brixton, and hope that the, understandably, frustrated SW9'ers can put aside their insecurities and do the same.


 
are you sw2 than?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 22, 2012)

Here's a map showing the SW9, SW2, SW4 and SE24 postcode boundaries (roughly).


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2012)

What's with the little island by Lambeth North station?


----------



## eroom (Mar 22, 2012)

editor said:


> What's with the little island by Lambeth North station?


 That's a holding area for people from SW9 who are found trespassing in SW4.


----------



## EastEnder (Mar 22, 2012)

boohoo said:


> are you sw2 than?


Indeed I am. I believe the northern boundary of SW2 intersects the area between Rushcroft Road & Coldharbour Lane. I have petitioned the council to have the boundary made more effective by the construction of a Colditz style wall, complete with razor wire & sniper towers, in a effort to keep the unruly SW9'ers in check. I await their response with much anticipation.


----------



## boohoo (Mar 22, 2012)

EastEnder said:


> Indeed I am. I believe the northern boundary of SW2 intersects the area between Rushcroft Road & Coldharbour Lane. I have petitioned the council to have the boundary made more effective by the construction of a Colditz style wall, complete with razor wire & sniper towers, in a effort to keep the unruly SW9'ers in check. I await their response with much anticipation.


 
which explains why I'm SW9. 

SW2 looks much more Brixton Hill, than Brixton central.


----------



## EastEnder (Mar 22, 2012)

boohoo said:


> which explains why I'm SW9.


You are _very_ SW9, but I forgive you.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 22, 2012)

EastEnder said:


> You are _very_ SW9, but I forgive you.


 
It's alright.  I don't think she went to school in SW9


----------



## EastEnder (Mar 22, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's alright. I don't think she went to school in SW9


She went to school???


----------



## boohoo (Mar 22, 2012)

EastEnder said:


> You are _very_ SW9, but I forgive you.


 
And you are very new Brixton but I forgive you....


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 22, 2012)

Postcode-wise, Shakespeare Rd is very odd


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 22, 2012)

I bet the residents are very odd as well


----------



## EastEnder (Mar 22, 2012)

boohoo said:


> And you are very new Brixton but I forgive you....


Almost a whole year in true Brixton now! And already I feel perfectly justified in disdainfully looking down on everyone else who lives anywhere else.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Mar 22, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I bet the residents are very odd as well


 
Not anymore, I've moved


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2012)

boohoo said:


> And you are very new Brixton but I forgive you....


At least he's not _Nu-Brixton_.

They should give a separate postcode for those people.


----------



## eroom (Mar 22, 2012)

SW1NE?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 22, 2012)

shakespearegirl said:


> Not anymore, I've moved


 
Will the rest of the odd people follow you?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 22, 2012)

eroom said:


> SW1NE?


 
That's already taken by the SW9ers


----------



## Frumious B. (Mar 22, 2012)

That map of perceived boundaries http://boundaries.tomtaylor.co.uk/#13978  is worrying. Is it saying that lots of Flickr users have reported that downtown Brixton, where the market and the tube station are, is in Stockwell? 

I suppose that would be consistent with the general level of idiocy wherever Joe Public shares his or her "knowledge" on the internet.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 22, 2012)

Worrying?   I'd have thought it's more to do with people living in Stockwell and seeing things as local for them. 

Like if someone asks me if there is a park in Brixton I would direct them to Brockwell park.  Or if they said they wanted to buy a flat around Brixton in the 'modern' style I might suggest Pullman Court.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 22, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> That map of perceived boundaries http://boundaries.tomtaylor.co.uk/#13978 is worrying. Is it saying that lots of Flickr users have reported that downtown Brixton, where the market and the tube station are, is in Stockwell?
> 
> I suppose that would be consistent with the general level of idiocy wherever Joe Public shares his or her "knowledge" on the internet.


 
I'm more worried about your use of *downtown  *


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 22, 2012)

Well quite.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 22, 2012)

The occasional use of the term "downtown" is not as concerning as the increasingly widespread habit on here of referring to streets with the first word of their name only.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 22, 2012)

teuchter said:


> The occasional use of the term "downtown" is not as concerning as the increasingly widespread habit on here of referring to streets with the first word of their name only.


 
Well saying on the corner of Endymion and Brixton is just silly


----------



## colacubes (Mar 22, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> That map of perceived boundaries http://boundaries.tomtaylor.co.uk/#13978 is worrying. Is it saying that lots of Flickr users have reported that downtown Brixton, where the market and the tube station are, is in Stockwell?
> 
> I suppose that would be consistent with the general level of idiocy wherever Joe Public shares his or her "knowledge" on the internet.


 
They might be perceived but they are technically correct.

SW9 is the postcode zone known as Stockwell.  SW1 is the most central bit in London and then after that it all works alphabetically so SW2 = Brixton, SW3 = Chelsea, SW4 = Clapham, SW5 - Earls Court, SW6 = Fulham etc etc.

I live right by the tube station and am in SW9.  I can walk 50m down the road in 2 different directions and end up in SE24 or SW2. Boundaries have to be made by someone and the post office are in charge.  We can argue about what is real Brixtons till the cows come home.

And NEVER use downtown Brixton.  This isn't New York ffs


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 22, 2012)

I don't mind saying i'm on casino. It sounds cool.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 22, 2012)

nipsla said:


> They might be perceived but they are technically correct.
> 
> SW9 is the postcode zone known as Stockwell. SW1 is the most central bit in London and then after that it all works alphabetically so SW2 = Brixton, SW3 = Chelsea, SW4 = Clapham, SW5 - Earls Court, SW6 = Fulham etc etc.
> 
> ...


 
Wouldn't you need to walk *UP *the road to end up in SW2?


----------



## colacubes (Mar 22, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't mind saying i'm on casino. It sounds cool.


 
I'm not saying I'm on Electric.  Makes me sound like I need plugging in


----------



## colacubes (Mar 22, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Wouldn't you need to walk *UP *the road to end up in SW2?


 
Nope.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 22, 2012)

nipsla said:


> And NEVER use downtown Brixton. This isn't New York ffs


 
Never, ever, ever, ever, ever 

and what's all this Stateside bollocks people keep referring to on TV?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 22, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Nope.


 
ah right, us SW2ers are down south aren't we


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 22, 2012)

Does that make the SW9ners (spit) uptown? 

Something wrong there, and no mistake.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 22, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> ah right, us SW2ers are down south aren't we


 
ffs minnie   Yes you are


----------



## colacubes (Mar 22, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Does that make the SW9ners (spit) uptown?
> 
> Something wrong there, and no mistake.


 
Get orfff my land


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 22, 2012)

nipsla said:


> ffs minnie  Yes you are


 
Well, it's hard to think that way when you're UP A HILL


----------



## lang rabbie (Mar 22, 2012)

nipsla said:


> They might be perceived but they are technically correct.
> 
> SW9 is the postcode zone known as Stockwell. SW1 is the most central bit in London and then after that it all works alphabetically so SW2 = Brixton, SW3 = Chelsea, SW4 = Clapham, SW5 - Earls Court, SW6 = Fulham etc etc.


 
[rant]

*Nay, nay and thrice nay!!! They are not "technically correct"*

SW9 is "the postcode zone known as SW9". SW2 is "the postcode zone known as SW2".

By an accident of history their numbering follows the alphabetical order of the postal sorting offices closest to their centre when postal *districts* were first adoped a century ago but that does not mean that the name of the sorting office is part of the official postal address.

Those organisations (yes, I do mean you, British Telecom and Orange!) that use shoddy addressing software to insert an extraneous "Brixton" into every SW2 address (including those next to Streatham Hill station) and an extraneous "Stockwell" into every SW9 address (including those south of Coldharbour Lane) are wrong to do so.

[/rant]


----------



## colacubes (Mar 22, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


> [rant]
> 
> *Nay, nay and thrice nay!!! They are not "technically correct"*
> 
> ...


 
I stand corrected


----------



## Frumious B. (Mar 23, 2012)

Quite. The idea that Brixton tube, Brixton police station, Electric Avenue, Atlantic Road and the Ritzy are in Stockwell is just wrongheaded. The people who provided that data must be the Dalston types who clutter up Granville Arcade on Saturdays.

Downtown Brixton means central Brixton. Just because downtown is used by the septics doesn't mean it's alien. As former rulers and custodians of the mother tongue we can claim to have invented all their stuff.

Wherever you are in London, Brixton is downtown. It's at the centre of everything. Westminster, Covent Garden etc. are just suburbs.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 23, 2012)

As funny as I find your post, I will never, ever, ever, ever call *anywhere *in the British Isles *downtown  *


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 23, 2012)

Or... it's just a somewhat arbitrary and uninteresting way for a big corporation to separate post into different piles at sorting offices.


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2012)

Downtown? No.


----------



## EastEnder (Mar 23, 2012)

nipsla said:


> *SW9 is the postcode zone known as Stockwell.* SW1 is the most central bit in London and then after that it all works alphabetically so *SW2 = Brixton*, SW3 = Chelsea, SW4 = Clapham, SW5 - Earls Court, SW6 = Fulham etc etc.


You are my hero.


----------



## EastEnder (Mar 23, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> Quite. The idea that Brixton tube, Brixton police station, Electric Avenue, Atlantic Road and the Ritzy are in Stockwell is just wrongheaded. The people who provided that data must be the Dalston types who clutter up Granville Arcade on Saturdays.


The Ritzy is in SW2.

It's all a storm in a teacup if you ask me. As a bona fide Brixton resident, I am more than happy to welcome our SW9 cousins as honorary Brixtonites.


----------



## clandestino (Mar 23, 2012)

Downton's in SW2.

<Streatham Joke/>


----------



## clandestino (Mar 23, 2012)

Re Crispy's boundary map...I lived on Solon Road many years ago and the cut off point between SW2 and SW4 was Sandmere Road.


----------



## happyshopper (Mar 23, 2012)

There's a power cut in the area covered by a sub-station in Ferndale Road -mostly SW9 I guess. Engineers due on site before 9:00 I'm told.


----------



## boohoo (Mar 23, 2012)

EastEnder said:


> It's all a storm in a teacup if you ask me. As a bona fide Brixton resident, I am more than happy to welcome our SW9 cousins as honorary Brixtonites.


 
A year out of Stockwell and look what happens!!


----------



## Janh (Mar 23, 2012)

gabi said:


> As a very occasional cyclist I can only assume you're one of the anal cunts on a bike designed for a fucking velodrome barking orders at others as you try to break the land/speed record to get to your desk?
> 
> That lot are far far worse than any driver, and that includes white van men.


 
That reminds me of the Portlandia cyclist clip


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Never, ever, ever, ever, ever
> 
> and what's all this Stateside bollocks people keep referring to on TV?


 
I'd get on to the feds about that


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 23, 2012)

23rd March, first sighting of the baldy sunbathing beast of Brockwell:







Even the terrier doesn't want to get closer


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 23, 2012)

I hardly see how it's any of your business what onkey does on his lunch hour.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 23, 2012)

Puts hairs on your chest all the lasagna and chips.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 23, 2012)

And what is it puts hairs on your back?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 23, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> 23rd March, first sighting of the baldy sunbathing beast of Brockwell:


I wonder what he calls you?


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 23, 2012)

Fat fuck, presumably.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 23, 2012)

park paparazzi?


----------



## Dan U (Mar 23, 2012)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/artanddesign/2012/mar/23/vincent-van-gogh-home-auction



> I'm getting on well here", Vincent van Gogh wrote to his brother Theo in January 1874. "I've got a lovely home ..."
> On Tuesday that very home – in Brixton, London SW9 – will go under the hammer, having been put on the market for the first time in 65 years. The Guardian went to view the property at 87 Hackford Road on a crisply sunny spring day that would have delighted Van Gogh himself.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 24, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


> Those organisations (yes, I do mean you, British Telecom and Orange!) that use shoddy addressing software to insert an extraneous "Brixton" into every SW2 address (including those next to Streatham Hill station) and an extraneous "Stockwell" into every SW9 address (including those south of Coldharbour Lane) are wrong to do so.


the South London Press do this as well - it's pathetic and wrong. They say things like "Brixton Police Station, on Gresham Road, Stockwell...." And it's amazing that their subs dont even sort it out


----------



## nagapie (Mar 24, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> the South London Press do this as well - it's pathetic and wrong. They say things like "Brixton Police Station, on Gresham Road, Stockwell...." And it's amazing that their subs dont even sort it out


 
They've probably got rid of all their subs.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 24, 2012)

Funnily enough, they've just called for voluntary redundancies at the SLP.


----------



## uk benzo (Mar 24, 2012)

This is a long shot, but has anyone got an Orange San Francisco/ZTE Blade mobile phone that they do not need and as such, willing to sell it to me? Mine broke today (screen smashed) and am in desperate need for a screen replacement. I can collect it anywhere from Brixton and related areas.

Thanks!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 24, 2012)

uk benzo said:


> ......
> Thanks!


Copy and paste your post into the recycling forum and it'll increase your chances.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 25, 2012)

Is it actually warm outside?  I'm not that warm inside with the windows open.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 25, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Is it actually warm outside? I'm not that warm inside with the windows open.


 
I noticed that too. Don't know the answer as there's no internet connection in the park.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2012)

New resturaunt at 28 Brixton Water Lane opened up.







License application pending but open sign in the window


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 25, 2012)

I was just about to post that! Sitting in garden of the hootahob and looking at it right now! Will be good to have a decent italian in brixton...I think the nearest at the moment is caravaggio in camberwell. Anyone remember pangea when it was there? (Now brixton bar+grill)


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 25, 2012)

There's that little pizza place on ferndale road too. Never been in though...


----------



## Chilavert (Mar 25, 2012)

Currently in the States; there was an article in USA Today on Friday that had Franco Manca as one of the top 10 places in London to visit. Brixton is world famous.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 25, 2012)

I don't want to do Franco Manca down or anything but there are a lot of places in London. 

Ah, I see it's a 10 great places your tour won't take you and the author used to live in Brixton.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 25, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I was just about to post that! Sitting in garden of the hootahob and looking at it right now! Will be good to have a decent italian in brixton...I think the nearest at the moment is caravaggio in camberwell. Anyone remember pangea when it was there? (Now brixton bar+grill)



Bellantonis in Brixton Village is Italian, and pretty good.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2012)

Chilavert said:
			
		

> Currently in the States; there was an article in USA Today on Friday that had Franco Manca as one of the top 10 places in London to visit. Brixton is world famous.



I like FManca but I need 1.5 pizzas. They are slightly too small and two is two many.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 25, 2012)

There's a couple of italians in south brixton too. i have a soft spot for da pietro. their food is good and they are nice, friendly people, who didn't throw a friend out for sleeping in his pizza.


----------



## fortyplus (Mar 25, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I was just about to post that! Sitting in garden of the hootahob and looking at it right now! Will be good to have a decent italian in brixton...I think the nearest at the moment is caravaggio in camberwell. Anyone remember pangea when it was there? (Now brixton bar+grill)


Bellantonis and Casa Sibilla in the Granville Arcade, both good. Went to Caravaggio last night, like going back in time and not in a good way. Pedestrian formulaic Britalian with a menu as predictable as any curry house; meal was dry, overcooked and far too salty.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 25, 2012)

How could I forget Casa Sibilia? Have been there a few times. She can really cook!


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 25, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> How could I forget Casa Sibilia? Have been there a few times. She can really cook!


 
She's good!  We went there right at the end of the day and they had very little left so she whipped up a mushroom and pea pasta. It was utterly delicious.


----------



## Chilavert (Mar 26, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I don't want to do Franco Manca down or anything but there are a lot of places in London.
> 
> Ah, I see it's a 10 great places your tour won't take you and the author used to live in Brixton.


Should've included the link, soz.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 26, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I like FManca but I need 1.5 pizzas. They are slightly too small and two is two many.



order garlic bread as a side. does the trick


----------



## gabi (Mar 26, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> Currently in the States; there was an article in USA Today on Friday that had Franco Manca as one of the top 10 places in London to visit. Brixton is world famous.


 
Further proof, if any was needed, that USA Today is the shittest newspaper in the states (beating even the massively overrated NY Times)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Glad you found someone. I wasn't sure whether he worked on Wednesday's due to the half day.


 
Do you know what time he finishes up Nipsla?  I got him to put a new battery in my watch on Friday but watch has stopped so I think he may have had a faulty battery (unless my watch is fucked)


----------



## colacubes (Mar 26, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Do you know what time he finishes up Nipsla? I got him to put a new battery in my watch on Friday but watch has stopped so I think he may have had a faulty battery (unless my watch is fucked)


 
In theory the market packs up at sunset but in practice it depends how busy they are.  Any time before 5pm you'd be safe I would have thought.  Chances are he'll be open later though.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 26, 2012)

Two Brixton venues represented in the top 5 in the Time Out Best Music Venue poll.

The O2 Brixton Academy came fifth.

The T-Mobile-Orange-Vodafone Windmill (as it will be known herewith) bounced in at  third!!!

Union Chapel won it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2012)

nipsla said:


> In theory the market packs up at sunset but in practice it depends how busy they are. Any time before 5pm you'd be safe I would have thought. Chances are he'll be open later though.


 
Hm, don't think I'll get there in time today.  Will have to go later in the week.  It's just Wednesday (and I assume Sunday) that's he not there yes?


----------



## colacubes (Mar 26, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Hm, don't think I'll get there in time today. Will have to go later in the week. It's just Wednesday (and I assume Sunday) that's he not there yes?


 
yep


----------



## colacubes (Mar 26, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Two Brixton venues represented in the top 5 in the Time Out Best Music Venue poll.
> 
> The O2 Brixton Academy came fifth.
> 
> ...


 
Surely the Jagermeister-Guiness-Fosters Windmill Academy would be most appropriate


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2012)

Cheers Nips


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 26, 2012)

You know summer's approaching when that blokes out and about in his bikini, _very_ high heels and micro mini. Lovely day, lovely day...

/Bill Withers


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 26, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Surely the Jagermeister-Guiness-Fosters Windmill Academy would be most appropriate


 
Yes but it doesn't wind the Academy Music Group so much and they follow us on twitter


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2012)

I have today seen a new crossing being created opposite the Sun & Doves.

Can't believe it's taken whoever this long to realise there's a hospital up the road and a bus stop serving the hospital, but at least a crossing is now going in.


----------



## se5 (Mar 28, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I have today seen a new crossing being created opposite the Sun & Doves.
> 
> Can't believe it's taken whoever this long to realise there's a hospital up the road and a bus stop serving the hospital, but at least a crossing is now going in.


 
Yes I saw that too the other day - welcome development; the hospital has been there since 1909 or so - it takes time for them to realise that not everyone turns up in an ambulance and so some people want to cross the road safely!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 28, 2012)

There's a Costa Coffee opposite the station! Doesn't look open yet though.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 28, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> There's a Costa Coffee opposite the station! Doesn't look open yet though.


 
It's been open for quite a few weeks


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> There's a Costa Coffee opposite the station! Doesn't look open yet though.


That's down to its dreadful design. It _always_ looks closed.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh, I hadn't noticed!


----------



## kittyP (Mar 28, 2012)

Is there something going on in Brixton on ir Brockwell Park today? 

Something to do with the strike maybe or something else? 

I can hear a lot of noise coming from somewhere including a lot of shouting earlier.

Oh, maybe it's a picket outside Jubilee Primary and they are really going for it.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 28, 2012)

Road works were due on Morval Road...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 28, 2012)

se5 said:


> Yes I saw that too the other day - welcome development; the hospital has been there since 1909 or so - it takes time for them to realise that not everyone turns up in an ambulance and so some people want to cross the road safely!


 
Still, it's only taken them 103 years to realise that


----------



## Badgers (Mar 28, 2012)

leanderman said:
			
		

> order garlic bread as a side. does the trick



Hmmmm. I am not sure about garlic bread in terms of value versus pizza. How much is the garlic bread?


----------



## walkssoftly (Mar 29, 2012)

Sorry to change the subject but I witness a vicious assault, while I was on the 3 bus, at the bus stop near the police station. 

Some poor guy got the hell beaten out of him for accidentally bumping a guy while trying to get on the bus...in all the years I live in brixton, Ive never seen this kind of violence at first hand...very shockingly, what the hell is wrong with people...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 29, 2012)

walkssoftly said:


> Sorry to change the subject but I witness a vicious assault, while I was on the 3 bus, at the bus stop near the police station.


 Did the police arrest the perpetrator?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 29, 2012)

That's what happens when the sun comes out see.  Some people can handle it, some get niggly


----------



## walkssoftly (Mar 29, 2012)

Driver called the police but the guy just melted away into the crowd : -(  more than an hour later and I'm still a bit shocked by the experience...not the hard brixtonite, I thought I was..


----------



## leanderman (Mar 29, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Hmmmm. I am not sure about garlic bread in terms of value versus pizza. How much is the garlic bread?


 
£2-3 or so


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 29, 2012)

walkssoftly said:


> Driver called the police but the guy just melted away into the crowd : -( more than an hour later and I'm still a bit shocked by the experience...not the hard brixtonite, I thought I was..


Speaking as a hardened Brixtonite, if you've got an ounce of humanity you will be shocked over an hour later. There'd be something wrong with you if you weren't.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 30, 2012)

The old Cafod offices on Stockwell Road are being turned into retail units at the moment, and the defunct-club over the road whose name I can never remember had builders working inside it yesterday too.


----------



## ajdown (Apr 2, 2012)

The Ritzy comes in at number 3 in the UK's ten best cinemas.

http://uk.movies.yahoo.com/10-best-cinemas-britain-154700720.html


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 2, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> The old Cafod offices on Stockwell Road are being turned into retail units at the moment, and the defunct-club over the road whose name I can never remember had builders working inside it yesterday too.


The Blue J bar? It's been empty for ages....would prob make a good cafe. Can't see there ever being a bar/pub/club there again, given the complaints from the new flats they built opposite.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 2, 2012)

ajdown said:


> The Ritzy comes in at number 3 in the UK's ten best cinemas.
> 
> http://uk.movies.yahoo.com/10-best-cinemas-britain-154700720.html


I like the Ritzy, but is it really one of the best cinemas in the country?

Or perhaps it's just been recently discovered by a journalism student just out of college...


----------



## fortyplus (Apr 2, 2012)

Do believe I need to turn the page over on the calendar.


----------



## ajdown (Apr 2, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I like the Ritzy, but is it really one of the best cinemas in the country?
> 
> Or perhaps it's just been recently discovered by a journalism student just out of college...


 
Probably, you know the type that head to Brickers these days, or "in motion" Loughborough Junction.  I'm not sure what makes a "good cinema", as long as the seats are ok, the prices are ok and the projector doesn't break down too often, that's pretty much it, because surely people's tastes in films vary widely?  Ritzers seems to show quite a few mainstream films as well as 'specialist' ones.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 2, 2012)

They need to improve their concession prices I reckon


----------



## ajdown (Apr 2, 2012)

I think I've been twice in the 4 years I've lived in Brixton, unfortunately it's just not a cheap evening out - concessions or otherwise - once you've bought a ticket, a drink and something to nibble on.  But how much of that is down to the film companies setting prices and then cinemas having to cover their overheads I'm not sure.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 2, 2012)

ajdown said:


> I think I've been twice in the 4 years I've lived in Brixton, unfortunately it's just not a cheap evening out - concessions or otherwise - once you've bought a ticket, a drink and something to nibble on. But how much of that is down to the film companies setting prices and then cinemas having to cover their overheads I'm not sure.


 
I don't buy anything to nibble on.  I'm perfectly capable of sitting through a 2 hour film without crunching in someone's earhole 

I don't really understand why people sit there doing that.  I bet they don't sit at home munching all the way through a film and slurping the remnants of their coke through a straw


----------



## Chilavert (Apr 2, 2012)

I heard that there have been a few muggings on Leander Rd recently, anyone else heard the same?


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 2, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I don't buy anything to nibble on. I'm perfectly capable of sitting through a 2 hour film without crunching in someone's earhole
> 
> I don't really understand why people sit there doing that. I bet they don't sit at home munching all the way through a film and slurping the remnants of their coke through a straw


 
No. They order in pizza instead. Domino's should open a cinema and complete the circle.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 2, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> No. They order in pizza instead. Domino's should open a cinema and complete the circle.


 
That's why the country has a weight problem


----------



## leanderman (Apr 3, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> I heard that there have been a few muggings on Leander Rd recently, anyone else heard the same?


 
Quite a few yes. The police response is lamentable. Though we are trying to shame them into action.

On Sunday at 3am, one Leander resident was coshed and woke up in hospital with serous head injuries

Another neighbour told me a mugging gang posts look-outs at both ends of the street with the 'attack party' at the bend in the road.

In other cases, victims are apparently followed from bus stops.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 3, 2012)

April?


----------



## Chilavert (Apr 3, 2012)

leanderman said:


> Quite a few yes. The police response is lamentable. Though we are trying to shame them into action.
> 
> On Sunday at 3am, one Leander resident was coshed and woke up in hospital with serous head injuries
> 
> ...


Fucking hell.

My flatmate said she'd heard about someone being hit over the head and that she was worried about walking home on her own. I'll need to be more vigilant....


----------



## leanderman (Apr 3, 2012)

yep. it's crazy. one guy got mugged twice in five days - outside his house.

don't wear headphones and keep a 360-degree lookout.

these guys are as clever as they are vicious.


----------



## editor (Apr 3, 2012)

BrixtonBlog and the Dogstar are having a Twitter-handbag swinging session at each other.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 3, 2012)

Two bald men fighting over a comb....


----------



## gabi (Apr 3, 2012)

Yet another band I've never heard of with a massive crowd last night at the Academy. I actually struggled to get into my flat and had to fend off teenage girls as i entered the code to my block as they thought it was the backstage entrance  I felt like a beatle.

This morning they were all still there, hordes of 15yo girls in duvets, being serenaded by 33p man.


----------



## editor (Apr 3, 2012)

I saw all their fans around Brixton yesterday. It seems that they like to get to the gig at lunchtime!


----------



## gabi (Apr 3, 2012)

I've never seen it that busy. The younger bands' fans seem to think that queue position means better position inside.. they'll learn

edit. this was the band causing all the fuss.. i feel very very old


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 3, 2012)

gabi said:


> Yet another band I've never heard of with a massive crowd last night at the Academy. I actually struggled to get into my flat and had to fend off teenage girls as i entered the code to my block as they thought it was the backstage entrance  I felt like a beatle.
> 
> This morning they were all still there, hordes of 15yo girls in duvets, being serenaded by 33p man.


 
Shit. When did they get so MASSIVE?? Seems like no time ago when they were sending me demos. Don't think I ever booked them as I considered the SurreyWave to have been well and truly over by then.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 3, 2012)

Oi! It's April already - in the mean time, familiar and much loved faces at Myatt's Field this morning:


----------



## gabi (Apr 3, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Shit. When did they get so MASSIVE?? Seems like no time ago when they were sending me demos. Don't think I ever booked them as I considered the SurreyWave to have been well and truly over by then.


 
Ha, didnt realise they were english.. 

Christ. I admit i only lasted about 30 secs of that vid but i was assuming they were bubblegum californian 'punk'.. Their audience was 90% teen girls with super amounts of eyeliner and ripped fishnet stockings. Exactly the same sorta crowd you would've seen outside a Green Day gig in 94. I assume we're in for another night of it tonight....


----------



## Onket (Apr 3, 2012)

Green Day were still just about ok in '94. You're thinking of later than then.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 3, 2012)

What band are you talking about?


----------



## gabi (Apr 3, 2012)

You Me At Six.

Get with it sunshine.


----------



## Onket (Apr 3, 2012)

gabi said:


> You Me At Six.
> 
> Get with it sunshine.


 
Never heard of them.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 3, 2012)

I have no desire to be with it anymore. I am proud I've never heard of them!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 3, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I have no desire to be with it anymore. I am proud I've never heard of them!


 
That's a sign of old age


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 3, 2012)

Indeed. I'm nearly 39.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 3, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Indeed. I'm nearly 39.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 3, 2012)

Anyway, isn't it April?


----------



## Onket (Apr 3, 2012)

Don't tell me it's been decided that there should be a new thread each bloody month?! I've only just found this one.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 3, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Anyway, isn't it April?


 
Is Editor slacking because it's his birthday?

The April thread is waaaaaay late


----------



## gabi (Apr 3, 2012)

Two bald men fighting over a comb


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 3, 2012)

i didn't know it was his birthday. happy birthday ed!


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 3, 2012)

gabi said:


> I've never seen it that busy. The younger bands' fans seem to think that queue position means better position inside.. they'll learn
> 
> edit. this was the band causing all the fuss.. i feel very very old



they sound like busted


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 3, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> i didn't know it was his birthday. happy birthday ed!


 
It's longdog's as well


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 3, 2012)

gabi said:


> You Me At Six.


That might explain why the sodding annoying touts who scream at harassed commuters trying to exit Brixton tube were making even less sense than usual.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 3, 2012)

EastEnder said:


> That might explain why the sodding annoying touts who scream at harassed commuters trying to exit Brixton tube were making even less sense than usual.


 
Did you think they were offering you sex?


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 3, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Did you think they were offering you sex?


I never get offered sex, not even by annoying ticket touts...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 3, 2012)

EastEnder said:


> I never get offered sex, not even by annoying ticket touts...


----------



## Griffter (Apr 3, 2012)

hi Eastender....


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 3, 2012)

editor said:


> BrixtonBlog and the Dogstar are having a Twitter-handbag swinging session at each other.


 
They (dogstar) had a bit of a set to with Effrablog yesterday too, although it was mostly Antic. Antic appear to have bought Harmony on Railton Road and want to pursue that rejected planning application for pub & flats.


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh and yes, it was the J Bar I couldn't remember the name of. It's got new windows upstairs and the doors were open again today.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 3, 2012)

Where's the April thread


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 3, 2012)

start one!


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 3, 2012)

You just can't get the staff.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 3, 2012)

i just did it:
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-chitter-chatter-news-apr-2012.291319/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 3, 2012)

curses


----------



## Badgers (Apr 3, 2012)

March was rubbish anyway


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 3, 2012)

Badgers said:


> March was rubbish anyway


 
Maybe if you post in the April thread the year will get better


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 3, 2012)

editor said:


> BrixtonBlog and the Dogstar are having a Twitter-handbag swinging session at each other.


Dogstar have obviously deleted all their tweets - they're nowhere to be seen now!


----------

